# Osage And Buckeye Burl Pot Calls



## ghost1066 (Jan 27, 2014)

I turned these yesterday while it was warm for a couple of hours. 2 3" Osage slate over glass and a BEB 3" slate over aluminum. The strikers are black locust. 

The calls are from WB wood the strikers came from my yard.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Kevin (Jan 27, 2014)

Nice finish - looks great.


----------



## ghost1066 (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks Kevin not too bad for rattle can lacquer that hasn't been buffed out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Jan 27, 2014)

Yep looks good man. Tommy that one blank I made I thought we could use for the handle on the striker of the pot call.


----------



## ghost1066 (Jan 27, 2014)

steve bellinger said:


> Yep looks good man. Tommy that one blank I made I thought we could use for the handle on the striker of the pot call.


I knew that i was testing you to see it you knew that . You see what I did there?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 27, 2014)

Are you two local to each other? Cool if you are.


----------



## steve bellinger (Jan 27, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Are you two local to each other? Cool if you are.


I just checked the map. looks like he's about 2 to 2 1/2 hrs east of me .


----------



## myingling (Jan 27, 2014)

Nice pots

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 27, 2014)

Very Nice ! Is that California buckeye ?


----------



## ghost1066 (Jan 27, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Are you two local to each other? Cool if you are.



Kevin Steve lives down in McNairy county ( I think) toward west TN and I am almost exactly in the middle of the state. 150 miles between us.



manbuckwal said:


> Very Nice ! Is that California buckeye ?



Thanks Tom. No that would be Ohio buckeye. I bought about 12 pieces and this was the only one that was hard enough for me to turn. Now you see why I want to get some from you it would make amazing pot calls. One of these days.


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 27, 2014)

ghost1066 said:


> Kevin Steve lives down in McNairy county ( I think) toward west TN and I am almost exactly in the middle of the state. 150 miles between us.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Tom. No that would be Ohio buckeye. I bought about 12 pieces and this was the only one that was hard enough for me to turn. Now you see why I want to get some from you it would make amazing pot calls. One of these days.



It definitely makes sweet looking calls !!! Not sure if there is much difference really in Ohio vs Calif buckeye tho ?


----------



## steve bellinger (Jan 27, 2014)

ghost1066 said:


> Kevin Steve lives down in McNairy county ( I think) toward west TN and I am almost exactly in the middle of the state. 150 miles between us.
> Yep I'm down here in Buford Pusser country ( walking tall, carry a big stick)


----------



## ghost1066 (Jan 27, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> It definitely makes sweet looking calls !!! Not sure if there is much difference really in Ohio vs Calif buckeye tho ?


I think the looks of the Cali stuff is better overall but the big difference is getting something stabilized and ready to work. I just love the California BEB, always have since I saw the first piece of it.


----------



## BrentWin (Jan 28, 2014)

ghost1066 said:


> Thanks Kevin not too bad for rattle can lacquer that hasn't been buffed out


 
They look great! A word of caution, some bug spray will attack lacquer.


----------

